# Paint for Gravely 5240 Walk Behind Mower



## Doug Dreyer (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for the red/orange paint for an older Gravely 5240 walk behind mower...does anyone have info on the part number or best options where to buy some...Thank You


----------

